# My Intro



## Silver Dollar (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi all. My name is Jeff and I'm a retired USAF dentist. I've had a running love affair with USAAC and USAAF aircraft since I started on active duty in 1976 and this seems to be a great place to continue that affair. I'm currently a large scale car and aircraft model builder and a nose art junkie. I've painted about a dozen or so A2 jacket backs and made countless patches. I used to collect WWII USAAF memorabilia but I lost most of my collection in Hurricane Andrew. I just couldn''t take it all with me.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello Jeff, and welcome to the forum. You'll like the place... look around, ask
questions. 

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard Jeff


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2008)

Hallo Jeff,

Welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2008)

Pleased to meet you!


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Jeff
welcome to the wing


----------



## Célérité (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Jeff, I have a A2 jacket but it's not painted. Shame that there is so much water between us you could have help me


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome Jeff.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Jeff!!!
Welcome to the forum.
Greetings from Portugal!


----------



## Silver Dollar (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you all for the war welcome. I'm really starting to enjoy the site.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome Jeff, hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome, mate! Sorry to hear about your hurricane ordeal.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2008)

Gidday Jeff, welcome from Down under mate!


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello Jeff, welcome to the forum. Be prewarned though, sometimes we former enlisted pukes take a shot at members of the officer corps in our stories from long, long ago. Just keep your gun close and don't be afraid to shoot back. And remember...shoot low we may be riding shetlands!


----------



## Silver Dollar (Apr 21, 2008)

No problem, Doug. I happen to think enlisted "pukes" are the backbone of the military. Without them, a lot of work wouldn't get done. You don't expect officers to do any work now do you??


----------



## Bf109_g (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Jeff and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

